# Feeding Fish



## Fishman12345 (May 31, 2016)

I feed my fish once a day and all they can eat for 1 minute. 

They eat high quality Flake, Life's Spectrum, Ken's Home made Booster, Omega and some others. I change every two/three days and feed them Mon-Fri except Tuesday which is fast day.

The Cories get Shrimp Pellets right after the fish get feed and the greatest part of the day is every day a Penguin (I love them) will pick off a pellet and if they have to off the substrate and then play rugby with any of the 11 others. It goes on for about 20 minutes and it's fun.

The weekend is Frozen food. Brine shrimp, Daphnia, Bloodworms, Mysis Shrimp. any one of them or a combo. I feed with small syringes and on those days I use two one on each end so the cories get there's because they don't get any Shrimp Pellets on the weekend. 

Of Course after dark and late at night most nights the cories get a few wafers.


What is your feeding schedule and do you think I should feed them twice a day because it's only a minute. I must add they're very healthy and trained when seeing the small syringe everyone some even put there month on the syringe.


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

I have timers on all my lights, mostly to mimic daylight. I feed mine everything from strictly flake food (mosquito fish, endlers, and lately the evil shrimp), to flake food, algae tabs, and zucchini (bristlenose, platys, and fry of both) to shrimp pellets and flake food (cat fish [channel and blue], blue spotted sunfish, baby eel, and baby carp), to algae pellets for shrimp (cherries, blue dreams, amanos, and tangerine tigers [all shrimp]), to crab cuisine and shrimp pellets (crayfish). However, I too, only feed once a day, and tend to over feed them and the snails clean up the rest. This causes me to have higher than wanted nitrates, hence my "daylight" timers on the tanks for the plants.

I guess the point of that was: if you have a system that works, and your fish are healthy, your parameters are good, and you are happy, then I would say it works and don't change it :grin2


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

If it works, do not changes, I say also.
Less is more. The fish must always feed might be interested. Swarming.
I feed 1 time a day. In the morning. Little alive Daphnia, or Cyclops. Then little granules. Sometimes Flakes Spirulina. For Guppies. I observe whether interest.
Daphnia prevent clogging.


----------

